# 14 pointer i killed this weekend



## ford 5000 (Oct 28, 2009)

my biggest deer yet  trying to pics up so i can get your estimates of score:shoot


----------



## marknga (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice one! Congratulations.


----------



## Broken Tine (Oct 28, 2009)

Gnarly rack - that's awesome!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2009)

Good buck.  I like that rack.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2009)

very fine beast!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## biobiohunter (Oct 28, 2009)

As a basic 8pt he would score around 130-135". Total maybe 148"


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 28, 2009)

great looking buck!!congrats


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 28, 2009)

Good Lord!!! i cant even count that high....  sweet deer. congrats.


----------



## JNP125 (Oct 28, 2009)

very nice, congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fine buck ,Congrats


----------



## snuffy (Oct 29, 2009)

Great buck
Congratulations


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 29, 2009)

yea I'd love a gnarly rack like that....


----------



## hntg4fun (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome rack!  Congrats!


----------



## bristol_bound (Nov 3, 2009)

Great looking deer, Congratulation Sir.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 3, 2009)

congrats


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice buck!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 3, 2009)

stickers galore!
congratulations!


----------



## Big Country (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## deadend (Nov 3, 2009)

That is a great buck with lots of character!  Well done!


----------



## K80 (Nov 3, 2009)

That G2 is a sword.


----------



## dawg (Nov 3, 2009)

very nice.......


----------



## mikemac (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one! Better start picking out a pose for your mount because I know that one is going on the wall


----------



## countrytime (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats a nice one...Congrats


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 9, 2009)

nice buck congrats!!!!


----------



## Echo (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job on that fine buck!!


----------



## Steve Thompson (Nov 9, 2009)

Really nice deer - What county?


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 16, 2009)

nice buck


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice monster there now CONGRATS


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice!  With those stickers, you know he flat tore up some trees!!!


----------



## Blue Rat (Mar 9, 2010)

nice buck congrats


----------



## Truegiant (Mar 23, 2010)

That sure is a purdy one.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 24, 2010)

what a beast will make an even better mount


----------

